# Belkin WeMo - wifi remote timer



## Occean (6 Apr 2013)

Thought I would share my latest find and apologies if its been covered already.

I had probably quite a typical issue, accessing my timer switch behind my tank when needing to manually turn on my lights.

So I did a bit of research and found this gem, I am not going to pretend it is cheap at £40 for a timer. It's basically a timer switch that is managed and controlled from a smartphone/pad. I am using it with an iPhone and it works a treat! You can set rules up really easily on the phone and they are stored on the timer and for those Times you need the light on you can just tap the app.

Additionally you can use it anywhere you have a data connection and can also attach a motion sensor for other application.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2013)

I have been looking at this one! Energy Saving Products | Energenie  | LAN Power Management System - ENER019


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2013)

That'd be even better if it had built in networking like the LAN power plug adapters. Built in mini web front end like on a wireless router for programming and bingo!


----------



## ian_m (8 Apr 2013)

This is what I use on my tanks.
Anyone used Byron/Home Easy remote timeswitches ? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Easy to set timers, via remote control, no need to plug in PC. Times below are for my dosing pumps.





Also easy to move clock forwards (or backwards) from comfort of armchair.

Easy to override lights at water change time, select unit 1, press ON.


----------



## Lee Starkie (17 May 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I have been looking at this one! Energy Saving Products | Energenie  | LAN Power Management System - ENER019



I have this power management system, I'm pretty sure they do one with LAN too, i just plug mine into the computer with a usb extension, it worked really well for ages then unfortunately developed a software glitch that put one of the sockets out of sync, I'm still dealing with them through email to come to a conclusion, they have been really good though, I'll keep posted how they deal with it


----------



## charliehill (8 Jan 2014)

Good to see this post ! I’m gonna use a kind of smart switch which is driven by wifi and controlled by smart phone, who knows more about this please give some advice,can I change the temperature of air-conditioner ?


----------



## charliehill (14 Jan 2014)

This is kind of high technology product, different voltage, different temperature condition all sounds complicated.


----------



## charliehill (22 Jan 2014)

Smarthome is rather popular, like smart switch outlet, one of the main function is saving energy. even if you forget to turn off the power, you can still do it anywhere with your smart phone through WIFI . Sounds amazing !


----------



## charliehill (26 Jan 2014)

Smart home and home automation become a heat topic more recently all around the world even in developing countries like China, as a solution for energy saving and easy-controlling by connecting with smart phone, young people also regard it as kind of fashion.


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

Hello Chaps,

I have found another solution that can also be remotely controlled or via USB cable: Energenie PMS.

		Energenie Four Socket Power Management System | Maplin

It cost the same as the Belkin device, and provide 4 sockets that can be per-programmed of controlled remotely, also has 2 standard sockets (in total 6 gang).


----------



## tim (26 Jan 2014)

steveno said:


> Hello Chaps,
> 
> I have found another solution that can also be remotely controlled or via USB cable: Energenie PMS.
> 
> ...


Looks good, are you using one at the moment ? Any user feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Looks good, are you using one at the moment ? Any user feedback would be appreciated.


Hello Tim

Not yet, but just purchase one this morning, will be hooking up tonight. will post to let you know my thoughts...I like the fact its got a inbuilt timer which allows me to remotely control.


----------



## tim (26 Jan 2014)

steveno said:


> Hello Tim
> 
> Not yet, but just purchase one this morning, will be hooking up tonight. will post to let you know my thoughts...I like the fact its got a inbuilt timer which allows me to remotely control.


Will be awaiting your feedback, does look good for the price.


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

Right, got home and tested device seems to to do everything i wanted, however it can only be control remotely via PC as a shared device, so need connected to PC and PC turned on. They sell another version call LAN PMS but cost a little more, which can connect directly to Router.

I generally happy with, a lot less clutter as current have 3 timers connected that take up 6 sockets that take up 6 socket due their size, which now means i can hide everything away within my stand.


You programme the 4 programmable sockets via USB cable, and once done you can detached usb cable and it will remember the settings.


----------



## charliehill (2 Feb 2014)

Wifi power socket realize remote control of home electronic appliance, it’s also a kind of fashion among young people. Wherever they are, they switch on/off their air conditioner, curtain, TV with smart phone to show they are fashion keeping.


----------



## charliehill (13 Feb 2014)

steveno said:


> Right, got home and tested device seems to to do everything i wanted, however it can only be control remotely via PC as a shared device, so need connected to PC and PC turned on. They sell another version call LAN PMS but cost a little more, which can connect directly to Router.
> 
> I generally happy with, a lot less clutter as current have 3 timers connected that take up 6 sockets that take up 6 socket due their size, which now means i can hide everything away within my stand.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallDragon (18 Feb 2014)

Found this for mainland sockets 
EnerGenie: Green energy for our planet 

LAN:
EnerGenie: Green energy for our planet 

WLAN:
EnerGenie: Green energy for our planet


----------

